

Chaos Communication Camp 2015 Live Streams [video] - fs111
https://streaming.media.ccc.de/

======
tiplus
It always blows my mind that the CCC manages to host these huge events without
being raided by police on a daily basis for massive copyright infringement on
their public 10GE+ net.
[https://events.ccc.de/camp/2015/wiki/FTP](https://events.ccc.de/camp/2015/wiki/FTP)
They even provided rack space for the file servers last time I visited.

How is this handled at large US based hacker conventions?

~~~
an_ko
Maybe it works for the CCC because in Germany raiding an event held by an
organisation so famous for free speech activism would easily turn into a PR
disaster?

This is not a common theme in the rest of the EU. For example, Assembly
Computer Festival in Helsinki, while more of a demo/game event, “deals
harshly” with it. [http://www.assembly.org/manual/rules-
etiquette/](http://www.assembly.org/manual/rules-etiquette/)

~~~
justthistime_
Absolutely. I think persons in charge will think at least twice before raiding
an event organized by the people writing opinions for the Federal Court of
Justice.

~~~
Tomte
Say again?

They are writing expert's statements, but certainly not opinions of the court.

------
kkl
The CCC is an fascinating organization that hosts really interesting talks
(among other things). Where else can you see talks titled "Mexican Botnet
Dirty Wars", "Encrypted Email for Planet Earth", and "Basics of hydroponics"
in one place?

I can spend all day just poking around their YouTube channel.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CCCen](https://www.youtube.com/user/CCCen)

~~~
fs111
Please use the official youtube channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mediacccde](https://www.youtube.com/user/mediacccde)
or even better the official archive:
[http://media.ccc.de/](http://media.ccc.de/)

~~~
lawl
For context: [https://events.ccc.de/2015/01/03/the-youtube-and-stream-
dump...](https://events.ccc.de/2015/01/03/the-youtube-and-stream-dump-
problem/)

CCC didn't want a youtube channel at first, than channels like the one GP
posted popped up with bad quality stream dumps and started making money off
ads.

------
avian
Schedule of talks at the Camp:
[https://events.ccc.de/camp/2015/Fahrplan/](https://events.ccc.de/camp/2015/Fahrplan/)

~~~
rndn
The .ical export is super convenient!

------
albertzeyer
Official wiki with much more information:
[https://events.ccc.de/camp/2015/wiki/Main_Page](https://events.ccc.de/camp/2015/wiki/Main_Page)

------
greyfox
is the camp the same thing as the congress?

~~~
fs111
no, this is a real outdoor summer camp with tents and stuff. It only happens
every 4 years. The congress is every year.

